# Thames Valley Meet - Wed 08th July



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 08th July, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Who fancies coming along?

phodge & Mr phodge
slineTT (& Miss slineTT?)
ttvic
markTT225
R6B TT
ajb100
B16TTC
Super Josh
ianttr & Mrs ianttr
clived


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Penny, this time I am not missing it.......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not sure on this one Penny - the date is ringing some bells but I can't remember why. I'll let you know soon


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Penny

I will be there with TT, it will be good to come to an event in the daylight


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Not sure on this one Penny - the date is ringing some bells but I can't remember why. I'll let you know soon


No worries - you're entitled to a month off!

:wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Penny
> 
> I will be there with TT, it will be good to come to an event in the daylight


Excellent - haven't seen you for ages! How was Le Mans?


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hope to be there!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I should be ok for this Pen - I'll send you a PM too


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

are outsiders alowed to come and view? might come along to this as i only live near stokenchurch


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bucks85th said:


> Hope to be there!





R6B TT said:


> I should be ok for this Pen - I'll send you a PM too


Both added! 8)

No PM though, Rob..?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ajb100 said:


> are outsiders alowed to come and view? might come along to this as i only live near stokenchurch


You're very welcome to come along! Just look for a load of sad people standing around in the car park... :lol:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll be there.
Mervyn


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

As a Newbie, I fancy coming along  Will be my first TTOC meet.

Josh


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

B16TTC said:


> I'll be there.
> Mervyn


Cool! I thought you'd deserted us for the SolenTTeers!! :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Super Josh said:


> As a Newbie, I fancy coming along  Will be my first TTOC meet.
> 
> Josh


All newbies welcome!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us...??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry Penny, looks like I'm going to have to give this one a miss this month. Having just spent a small fortune on mine and now need to spend big on something else, I'm effectively grounded for the next few months


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bad news, huh? Sorry to hear that.... 

Maybe see you next month...


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Penny,

Sorry for the late notice.

We had a death in the family yesterday (my Uncle/Godfather) so I will be doing family stuff tonight.

Sorry!

Jim


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well Penny I am still planning to be there


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

penny.

me and the mrs will be along tonight. see you all later.

ian


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'll pop along on my way home from the office


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bucks85th said:


> Hi Penny,
> 
> Sorry for the late notice.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. Totally understand. See you next time.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Well Penny I am still planning to be there


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ianttr said:


> penny.
> 
> me and the mrs will be along tonight. see you all later.
> 
> ian





clived said:


> I'll pop along on my way home from the office


Excellent! See you all shortly!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Penny, another great evening!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Sorry Guys but I couldn't make it in the end  Hopefully make the next ne 

Josh


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Penny for organising, it was good finaly to see this car park in the day light.

See you next time........


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Another good meet, Well done and thanks Penny


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nice to see everyone - well, amost everyone ;-)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys and girls - glad you all had a good time.

Josh, there'll be another one next month...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Dog has chewed my new gloves as he missed me today Penny


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Dog has chewed my new gloves as he missed me today Penny


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

